# GPUZ 0.1.6 crashes?



## tiker (Feb 11, 2008)

Anyone having issues with 0.1.6?  I got a new laptop and I wanted to see what it had.  0.1.5 runs fine, but 0.1.6 crashes - submit to microsoft blah blah blah.

Running on Dell Latitude D830, running XP SP2.  Video card is NVIDIA Quadro NVS 135M (reported by 0.1.5).


----------



## mosaic (Feb 13, 2008)

*me 2*

my PC is
mainboardnda A69G
display:IGP
gpuz ver:0.1.6
result:screen black and all key is valid.after reboot,test again,gpuz still crash.faint


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 13, 2008)

please contact me on instant messenger if it crashes so we can fix this


----------



## tiker (Feb 13, 2008)

Do you have an xmpp / jid address?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 18, 2008)

no only aim, msn, icq


----------

